

The evolution of the Erlang VM (2011) [pdf]  - striking
http://www.erlang-factory.com/upload/presentations/247/erlang_vm_1.pdf

======
shepardrtc
Here is the presentation for these slides:

[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/The-Evolution-of-the-
Erla...](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/The-Evolution-of-the-Erlang-VM)

------
rpcope1
Relevant:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYkI0_ixRDc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYkI0_ixRDc)

------
pesnk
Omg i didn't see that. Must see the full presentation.

------
atanasb
God. Presentation was nice, but did it have to be in Comic Sans?

~~~
sesquipedalian
Real computer scientists use comic sans for their presentations.

In all seriousness though, I've noticed that it was the font of choice for my
CS professors in college.

~~~
imglorp
They're probably tired of latex's computer modern fonts in all their papers.

~~~
tormeh
For what is light without dark? what are nice fonts without ugly fonts?

